# a little work done today



## DubManFeatherFoot (May 6, 2009)

my friend and i began the first of many mods on his A6 today
the best before picture i have..








alot of tape that took a loooong time to put on 








universal black touchup paint
















and the best aftershot i have








ill post another picture tomorow when we take the tape off. overall itll be a 7 dollar upgrade. next thing is debadging the rest of the trunk.
any particular brands or methods you guys prefer for debadging?








thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubManFeatherFoot (May 6, 2009)

*Re: a little work done today (DubManFeatherFoot)*

the tape and the badges came off today. found a DIY on taking the badges off
















went with the floss and wd40 method
















finished look (sorry still wet)








next up is tint all around and tint or smoke the taillights. opinions welcome


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: a little work done today (DubManFeatherFoot)*

You can buy those black tail lights also.. real thing looks much better than original lights with messed some paint...


----------



## DubManFeatherFoot (May 6, 2009)

*Re: a little work done today (Ville)*

thanks for your help!







where did you find these taillights?







i looked around for a bit but not too long


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

hella smoked they are known as, can find them all over the place oemplus.com i think ecstuning.com...tmtuning.com so on so forth...as for debadging fairly simple, get a hair dryer and some fishing line, heat up the badges and work the fishing line in between the badge and the car...there will be left over glue/double-sided tape on the car, rub it off with your finger and then buff out the remaining "after-image"...i personally used turtle wax tar remover/polish and it worked beautifully, would never be able to tell there were badges there.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: a little work done today (DubManFeatherFoot)*

As the license plate says, Ville suggests In Pro tail lights... they have nice stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.in-pro.de/cms/front...ang=2


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: a little work done today (GLS-S4)*

why didnt you just take the badge off and spray it? would have looked so much better.


----------



## DubManFeatherFoot (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (vr6fury)*

thanks too everyone for all the help and links. seriously considering those tails at a suprisingly low price upgrade. the badge never came off because we would never be able to get it back on in the EXACT same spot with the assurance it would even stay on again.








we think it looks pretty good though?


----------

